#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Enviar SMS pelo php

## PcGuy

Alguém sabe como fazer isto ou conhece algum script?

Desde já agradeço qq. ajuda.

&#91;]s.

----------


## mtec

Já tentou o jsms em Java??

----------


## PcGuy

Olá mtec,

Conheço o jsms e funciona legal, mas é um aplicativo e não sei como fazer para integrá-lo ao meu sistema desenvolvido em php. A idéia é disparar torpedos todas as sexta-feiras automaticamente sem a intervenção do usuário para a diretoria com o resumo de alguns números. Caso tenha alguma idéia ficaria muito agradecido.

Abraço.

----------


## mtec

> Olá mtec,
> 
> Conheço o jsms e funciona legal, mas é um aplicativo e não sei como fazer para integrá-lo ao meu sistema desenvolvido em php. A idéia é disparar torpedos todas as sexta-feiras automaticamente sem a intervenção do usuário para a diretoria com o resumo de alguns números. Caso tenha alguma idéia ficaria muito agradecido.
> 
> Abraço.


Então integre o php com a ferramenta mail. Por exemplo para enviar torpedos para meu cel (e eu tenho o Nagio fazendo isto), uso o comando mail [email protected]. Além da Claro aqui no Rio, diversas operadoras aceitam este tipo de serviço. Acho que apenas a TIM, tem uma burocracia!!

Espero ter ajudado.

mtec

----------


## xtr3m3

Estou tentando enviar e esta dando a seguinte mensagem


Jul 22 16:02:13 ligeirinho postfix/smtp[27454]: 2937BB7140: to=<[email protected]>, relay=mx1.clarotorpedo.com.br[65.82.150.67], delay=92, status=deferred (host mx1.clarotorpedo.com.br[65.82.150.67] said: 450 Client host rejected: cannot find your hostname, [200.188.219.66] (in reply to RCPT TO command))

Alguem sabe pke ?

tenho o nagios enviando os e-mails atraves do postfix mas para celular naum tah enviando. eh da claro meu celu

----------


## jweyrich

Você precisa assinar o serviço, e se não me engano eles liberam seu ip pra acessar o servidor smtp.
Confirme também se todos destinatários possuem este recurso, caso contrário, os emails voltarão para o endereço de origem (no caso, o seu).

Creio que seja isto.
Abraço.

----------


## xtr3m3

É que pensei que fosse liberado como no MSN...que da para receber as mensagens quando alguem manda alguma mensagem pra vc qdo vc esta off.

blz..intaum...valewz

----------

